# Opinions on the Woodriver 4 jaw chuck?



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 25, 2013)

I received the Woodriver 4 jaw chuck for Father's Day and was wondering if anyone had any opinions on it?

I have a shop fox 1704 mini lathe and have only been turning since January.  I was hoping to make bottle stoppers, pepper mills, and small bowls.

Thanks for any input!

I have yet to use the chuck as I haven't been out in the shop recently.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 25, 2013)

I asked and the employee at woodcraft said get the nova.  No details though.  I'd check into whether other jaws can be put on that one.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought one when I bought my Rikon Mini and have no regrets.  Like all other chucks, you have to use jaws specifically made by/for that brand of chuck.  I.e., use Woodriver jaws on Woodriver chucks, Nova jaws on Nova chucks, OneWay jaws on OneWay Chucks, etc.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 25, 2013)

This looks very much like the chuck that PSI sells as the 'utility'.  Basic 4- jaw chuck that uses tommy bars to open and close it.

I have the PSI version that I use with my ShopFox 1704, and have been very pleased with it.  Note that PSI sells it in a kit that includes three sets of jaws (including Cole jaws), a wood screw, and an adapter for 3/4x16 spindles.

While I've been very pleased with mine, I do have three 'observations'
1.  The ShopFox 1704 has a rather short bed (12"), and a chuck uses up between 5 and 6" of that length.  Bottom line - you don't have a lot of working room to do longer spindles.  This can be a potential problem if you are making spindle, and want to hold the piece in the chuck while drilling an axial hole (eg,  a tool handle).
2.  The ShopFox 1704 has a nominal 8" swing (6-7" is more reasonable taking into account the height of the banjo).  That creates an interesting problem with the Cole jaws.  The rubber thingies that hold work on the Cole jaws can be screwed into the jaw plates at several diameters, and in combination with the expandability of the jaws, that's supposed to give you a wide range of usable diameters.  But the shallow swing of the ShopFox 1704 means that you can't open the jaws to their maximum diameter with the Cole jaws in place - and what that means is that you have a range of working diameters, but with several gaps spread across that range.  Bottom line - you need to anticipate that characteristic when planning the diameter of bowls or other items made with the Cole jaws.
3.  The chuck is pretty hefty, and if you are turning at high speed and switch off the lathe without first cranking down the speed, the intertia of that mass can cause it to unthread from the spindle (there is no locking screw to prevent it from unscrewing itself).  Bottom line - always turn down the speed before stopping the lathe, or else use your hand to manually stop the spinning piece.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips and opinions.  I feel the increase in my knowledge will help make me a better turner!


----------

